# Favorite Bach cadences



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

So I was with a friend yesterday (a jazz pianist, actually) and we were listening to Bach's 1st keyboard partita, and he loved the cadence on F in the middle of the Allemande (



, at 0:42). This got me thinking: what are some your favorite and some of the most unique cadences in Bach (or in other composers, I suppose)?

I have tons of examples, I'll just start with one:





. The end of this fugue, with the accented A in the alto voice, almost seeming to suggest a C6 chord (I know it's obviously not, and serves the function of IV, but the way it's ambiguously presented coming from V7 gives it a really cool feeling).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> Missa sancti joannis Nepomuceni MH.182 (1772) - benedictus


These half-cadences are also "badasses":


hammeredklavier said:


> lacrimosa theme: [ 11:40 ~ 11:48 ]
> hosanna theme: [ 24:21 ~ 24:29 ]


Also ones involving the Neapolitan chord;
N6 -> V7 -> I
Off the top of my head, I can think of the famous first movement of Beethoven Op.27 No.2


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Sorry I made a mistake in the OP. I don't know how. It's not a half cadence in the Partita; it's simply an authentic cadence in F (V). I switched it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Check out the ending of the Praeludium of that First Partita - there's a wonderful, almost wistful left hand chord a couple of bars before the very last bar.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Check out the ending of the Praeludium of that First Partita - there's a wonderful, almost wistful left hand chord a couple of bars before the very last bar.


One of my favorite movements in all of Bach's output! And yes that is a beautiful cadence as well.


----------

